# Got me tag now what????



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

I drew my life long dream tag! The Wasatch ML... Well I would rather had the rifle but anyway.

I have a 50 cal T/C Triumph.... What bullet do I want and what powder? Before you all hammer me... I am as green to ML as can be... Shot a White a few times like a million years ago. 
I know a lot of you shoot these things weekly, tell me what is going to be my best choices for distance and grouping...... 

I also might go with a scope, or maybe a dot?????? 

And if anyone is in Price on the weekends.... I happen to know a few places you can shoot it up!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I personally do like the scope. It is hard to get used to seeing the barrel in the scope, but I do feel that I shoot better with it. I had a real hard time the first year using mine. I changed up my loads to lighten up the powder and test a few different sabots and ended up very happy with about a 2" pattern or so at 100 yards. The ones I like for my Omega are these:
http://www.prbullet.com/pts.htm
I ran out one day and decided to use some of the T/C Shock Waves and they worked just as well. I like the pelleted powder 100 grains. Hope it helps. It does help a ton to have someone show you how it is done to pick up on a few things that are easier seen than read (that sounds pretty lame, but... you know what I mean). I get down that a way once in a while. Call up your pharmacist there at Fresh Market; he and his brother are who taught me the ropes.
Good luck!


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

For starters i would stay away from the powder pellets unless you have money to burn. the cost for pelletized powder is great, and not really worth it. just a lazy mans way of loading if you ask me. besides you can fine tune your load better with the loose powder.
I have found that triple 7 FFFG burns a little cleaner than the FFG powder plus you can get a little more velocity.

As for a good bullet you can not go wrong using a CONICAL for ELK the NO Excuses is a excellent bullet that can get the job done real well.

http://www.muzzleloading-bullets.com/
give him a call the .50 cal 460grain is more than enough. as for powder charge 90 - 100 grains should be enough powder for your needs.
I would start with 90 and work up at 5 grains at a time to suit your needs (groups)

conical bullets will pass through an elk length ways, where your sabot will fail. should I mention that with conicals your loading will be much more easier than with the sabots.


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

Sage- Perfect advice!!!!!! KISS! Keep it Simple.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Great advise Sage!


----------



## bigthree (Nov 28, 2009)

My buddy had this tag last year I lent him my muzzy it has a halo sight He used the 50 cal 348 grain powerbelt bullets and the tripple 7 pellets 100 grains awsome groups he killed a nice 7x6 bull up there


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

I have a red dot on mine and like it out to 100 yards, past that and it is not very pinpiont. I have for years now used hornady 300 grain xtp bullets 44 cal. I buy them in the box of 50 and buy the sabots seperate. I used 150 grains of pellets for one year and was disapionted with my accuracy. Some of it was flinch and the rest was poor burn( I think) Last time I used a ml I used the same bullet but droped my charge to 120 grains of loose pyrodex P and got good 100 yard groups. I have killed three deer with this or a lighter load and those bullets and they are great. I would have total confidence in its elk killing abilities.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks all!
Huge... When you going to be down again?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

TAK said:


> Thanks all!
> Huge... When you going to be down again?


I just might be there on Saturday, but I don't know if I can bring the smokey with me.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm also a huge fan of the Triple 7 powder. 

I used a T/C Shockwave on my hunt last year and did not like the performance of the bullet at all. It was awesome on the range, very accurate. The bullet didn't expand at all on impact. The deer had a bullet size hole in him and that's it. There was no exit wound. Luckily he was hit in the boiler and didn't go far. 

I've killed deer with Barnes Expanders and those did a decent job. I've used three different types of Powerbelt bullets and they all dropped the animals in their tracks. The conicals shoot good out of my Traditions and shot well out of the Knight I had. My T/C has always been more accurate with saboted bullets, however, which was why I chose the Shockwave last year. 

I'd try Hornady and some of those No Excuses bullets to see if you get nice groups out of either. I'd recommend a Powerbelt but they don't shoot that well in my T/C for some reason.


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

last year i harvested a nice bull using 100 grains of pyrodox pellet form and 245 grain powerbelt
bullets i use a one power scope on my remington muzzy. the slug took him right behind the shoulder and mushroom to about a inch and a half lodged in the shoulder on the opposite side
the bull took the round ran under 50 yards and piled up. i like this combo simply becouse its
the really accurate and i have had great luck up to 170 yards on deer. i would suggest you
try any combo you think might work and than stick with the one that gives you the most accuracy to check your expanson get a couple of ole phone books stand soak them down good
stand back fire into them at about a hundred yards and see what the slug does as for as performance. good luck on your hunt an bag a big un


----------



## Windage (Mar 11, 2010)

You can't beat the Barnes sabot for performance and accuracy. I use 130gr of pelleted powder, 300gr bullet and a 209. Put my vote for the red dot scope they are awesome and you can find one is any price range.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks all...

OK is there any 1x scopes that are bigger than 20mm?


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I can't remember what mm my sightron is, but of all the scopes I tested it had the best field of view, clarity, and the target didn't seem to change when viewed through it like it did with my TC, I'd go look through a bunch of different scopes before buying.


----------



## Wasatch (Nov 22, 2009)

I shoot 100 grains of Pyrodex and a 245 grain Hornaday SST out of my Winchester Apex and love the performance! Fantastica accuracy at 100 yards.....As for a 1x scope, I have a Nikon Buckmaster and really like it, great clarity and good field of view.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Wasatch said:


> I shoot 100 grains of Pyrodex and a 245 grain Hornaday SST out of my Winchester Apex and love the performance! Fantastica accuracy at 100 yards.....As for a 1x scope, I have a Nikon Buckmaster and really like it, great clarity and good field of view.


I tried the Nikon and then the Cabela's Pine Ridge at half of the price, and for no magnification-I could not see any difference, so I have the Pine Ridge.


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

+1 for the sightron 1x scope , very nice scope for the money . I looked at nikon and like the Sightron better and put one on my TC Encore 

.But what ever you do keep you shots under or around 100 and 150 at the very max . anything past that is TOOO risky IMO . I just love it when some one says a muzzy is a 150 yard + gun . I call bull on that ,unless your using a 3-9 scope then maybe out to 200 . Plus the guy saying that most likely have NEVER shot one . :roll: And how about the guys bragging about shooting at many bucks a season , they drive me nuts , they are the ones shooting at very LONGGGGG ranges wounding and killing many deer they THINK they missed . :evil: _(O)_ I met a guy using a side lock up Logan canyon and he was bragging about missing( ??? ) 4 bulls in one day . I found a dead bull a few days latter in this area . :evil: _(O)_ _(O)_


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

RobK said:


> +1 for the sightron 1x scope , very nice scope for the money . I looked at nikon and like the Sightron better and put one on my TC Encore
> 
> .But what ever you do keep you shots under or around 100 and 150 at the very max . anything past that is TOOO risky IMO . I just love it when some one says a muzzy is a 150 yard + gun . I call bull on that ,unless your using a 3-9 scope then maybe out to 200 . Plus the guy saying that most likely have NEVER shot one . :roll: And how about the guys bragging about shooting at many bucks a season , they drive me nuts , they are the ones shooting at very LONGGGGG ranges wounding and killing many deer they THINK they missed . :evil: _(O)_ I met a guy using a side lock up Logan canyon and he was bragging about missing( ??? ) 4 bulls in one day . I found a dead bull a few days latter in this area . :evil: _(O)_ _(O)_


+1, my fathers coworker bragged about something similar. Wounding an Elk and not being able to find it. It is probably a good Idea to wait 30 or so minutes before tracking your animal.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

I have looked at every one power scope under the sun and I have to be honest with ya! You can look through both ends and get the same effect! I just can't get over it.... I feel better with a TP roll with rubber bands for Cross Hairs!
I shoot an E-0-tech on my AR and feel real good about shooting out to a couple hundred with the the red-dot. I am looking at many of the red dots now and so far like what I have seen...

Any Red dot shooters?


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

RobK said:


> .But what ever you do keep you shots under or around 100 and 150 at the very max . anything past that is TOOO risky IMO . I just love it when some one says a muzzy is a 150 yard + gun . I call bull on that ,unless your using a 3-9 scope then maybe out to 200 . Plus the guy saying that most likely have NEVER shot one . :roll: And how about the guys bragging about shooting at many bucks a season , they drive me nuts , they are the ones shooting at very LONGGGGG ranges wounding and killing many deer they THINK they missed . :evil: _(O)_ I met a guy using a side lock up Logan canyon and he was bragging about missing( ??? ) 4 bulls in one day . I found a dead bull a few days latter in this area . :evil: _(O)_ _(O)_


You can trust me that I will only shoot a distance that I know for sure I can make! But that distance I do not know as of yet..... Plus I aint found him yet! But have seen a few growing that make me all getty! :mrgreen:


----------



## Windage (Mar 11, 2010)

TAK said:


> I have looked at every one power scope under the sun and I have to be honest with ya! You can look through both ends and get the same effect! I just can't get over it.... I feel better with a TP roll with rubber bands for Cross Hairs!
> I shoot an E-0-tech on my AR and feel real good about shooting out to a couple hundred with the the red-dot. I am looking at many of the red dots now and so far like what I have seen...
> 
> Any Red dot shooters?


I really like my red dot and have shot good groups at 150yds with it. I started with a Millet and had good results with it but after about three years it started to wonder off zero, probably from the 150grs of powder I was using at the time. I've since put an Aimpoint on and have had zero problems with it and the battery life is somewhere around 2000 hrs per battery. After I took it off my muzzleloader I put the Millet on my 10/22 and it has worked great again so I'm sure it was the magnum loads that was making it wonder.


----------



## flyfitch (Sep 22, 2007)

*Read your Owner's Manual* !!! I am not familiar with the Triumph, but I was shooting 110 gr. of powder and a 460 gr. bullet out of my ML, and about one year later, I finally read the manual. It says not to shoot more than 100 gr. of powder, and no bigger than a 400 gr. bullet. I now shoot 90 gr. of powder and a 350 gr. T/C Maxi-hunter bullet, and it is more accurate and just as deadly as before. I haven't shot at anything over 100 yds. with it, but it is extremely accurate @ 100 yds. and it will drop them dead in their tracks. I have often considered switching to sabots, but I have been very successful with this set up over the years, and I figure if it isn't broke, don't fix it.


----------

